# [SOLVED] PrtSc Button Problem [RESOLVED]



## Rockafeller (Feb 27, 2007)

-I've had this new laptop for a while now.
-For about a month.
-The PrtSc button doesn't work.
-Isn't it soppose to copy my screen so I can paste it later?
-For screenshots, I usually click this button, then paste in Microsoft Paint.
-When I navigate to MS Paint, there's nothing to paste...
-I tried Ctrl + PrtSc and Alt + PrtSc, no luck.
-Thanks...


----------



## mme1 (Mar 9, 2007)

tmsop said:


> -I've had this new laptop for a while now.
> -For about a month.
> -The PrtSc button doesn't work.
> -Isn't it soppose to copy my screen so I can paste it later?
> ...


try 

*shift>>print screen*


----------



## Rockafeller (Feb 27, 2007)

lol, still didnt work. thanks


----------



## Lydokane (May 24, 2005)

Do you have any keyboard software running? Has the key been remapped to perform another function or disabled all together? Could there be any other programs running in the background that may have taken control of the Print Screen button?

Lydokane


----------



## baker421 (Jan 3, 2007)

Isn't the keyboard command for paste ctrl+v?

JB


----------



## Lydokane (May 24, 2005)

Ctrl+v is the command for (I believe) all Windows applications.

Lydokane


----------



## baker421 (Jan 3, 2007)

Lydokane said:


> Ctrl+v is the command for (I believe) all Windows applications.
> 
> Lydokane


OK right, so for what it's worth, I just pressed my prt scr button with no other buttons, as I always do.

Then I opened Word and pressed ctrl+v and it pasted my screenshot right in.

Have you tried just the prt scr button without the other buttons?

Have you tried pasting into something other than the proggy you're using?

JB


----------



## Rockafeller (Feb 27, 2007)

Lydokane said:


> Do you have any keyboard software running? Has the key been remapped to perform another function or disabled all together? Could there be any other programs running in the background that may have taken control of the Print Screen button?
> 
> Lydokane


Not to my knowledge... If it was programmed to do something else, how can I make it copy my screen? It doesn't do anything as far as I know


----------



## Rockafeller (Feb 27, 2007)

Have you tried just the prt scr button without the other buttons?

Have you tried pasting into something other than the proggy you're using?

Yes and yes. It just isn't copying my screen.


----------



## baker421 (Jan 3, 2007)

tmsop,

I'm sorry, I've scratched my head on this and I can't remember even knowing of a way to disable printscreen, and so I don't have a clue about how to enable it.

If I had to guess, I'd think that maybe the button is bad. Unfortunately, the alternate use for it, sysreq, has had no practical use for about 30 years. They just keep putting it there for a standard keyboard. I guess that's in case someone has an old mainframe?  So, I've been trying to think of another way to test that key but I'm empty.

I hope someone else like lydokane has a brainstorm. If I think of something, I'll post back. I'm stumped for now.

JB


----------



## Lydokane (May 24, 2005)

If you do a print screen, can you paste it into any other application. Another picture editing program or a word processing program. If you have MS Word try that or you can try Wordpad.

Lydokane


----------



## baker421 (Jan 3, 2007)

tmsop said:


> Have you tried pasting into something other than the proggy you're using?
> 
> Yes and yes. It just isn't copying my screen.


We got that one, Lydokane. Darn!

OK, as I said, I don't get to do much of the computer repair or peer to peer networking anymore, so I'm learning more than I'm posting here. Matter of fact, that's my main goal here - brush up a bit.

So what's the solution, Lydokane? I'm counting on you.  :wave: 

JB


----------



## mme1 (Mar 9, 2007)

you should go to control panel>>regional and language options
check to see if its set for your country

if your in united states then make sure its set for united states
just something to look into
for your keyboard


----------



## Rockafeller (Feb 27, 2007)

mme1 said:


> you should go to control panel>>regional and language options
> check to see if its set for your country
> 
> if your in united states then make sure its set for united states
> ...


Im in canada and its set for united states


----------



## Lydokane (May 24, 2005)

baker421 said:


> We got that one, Lydokane. Darn!
> 
> JB


Yes, I knew that. I was only making sure that you guys are paying attention. Good job Baker!





baker421 said:


> So what's the solution, Lydokane? I'm counting on you.  :wave:
> 
> JB


Wow, thank goodness there's no pressure on ME!:wink: 


Hmmmm, I think the next step would be to see if the problem repeats with a different keyboard. Do you have a PS2 or USB keyboard laying around that you can test with? To my (limited) knowledge there is no switch that enables/disables the print screen function. This means (at this point) it can be only one of two things. Either a mechanical failure (e.g. broken key or the pad underneath the key is not responding) or a software issue. Since the user has stated that he is not using any keyboard enhancement software that could remap the key, I would have to assume a driver issue. TMSOP, you could also try to delete the keyboard in the device manager then reboot the laptop and let XP reinstall the driver. You probably won't need it but it might be handy to have the XP disk. 

You might also have some luck with sfc /scannow, but I don't know if this problem would fall under a missing/corrupted system file. If you decide to do a system file scan you will *definitely* need your Win XP disk.

Click Start | Run and type sfc /scannow in the box.

I hope this works for you.

Lydokane


----------



## baker421 (Jan 3, 2007)

Lydokane said:


> you could also try to delete the keyboard in the device manager then reboot the laptop and let XP reinstall the driver. You probably won't need it but it might be handy to have the XP disk.


Good stuff, lydokane...

Is there any chance that this laptop needs a proprietary driver for that keyboard, like maybe one of the system/mobo drivers that could install it by default? Some of these laptops do have a lot of extra keys and connections. I don't know because I always just reinstall the included (or updated) drivers on my laptops when I (rarely) format them. Any chance that the standard windows keyboard driver either in cmos or xp isn't enough for this puppy?

Dumb thought?

JB


----------



## Rockafeller (Feb 27, 2007)

the device manager is on the start | run thing?
or the device manager is in control panel?


----------



## Lydokane (May 24, 2005)

tmsop said:


> the device manager is on the start | run thing?
> or the device manager is in control panel?


The easiest way is to Right-Click My Computer
Click Properties
Click Hardware tab
Click Device Manager button

Lydokane


----------



## Tom Bryan (Mar 10, 2007)

tmsop,

If you have an F-Lock key, then go to this website for instructions.
http://www.kbalertz.com/kb_894513.aspx 

Regards,

tom


----------



## Rockafeller (Feb 27, 2007)

I gave the laptop back to my friend. It was only a part time thing, having the laptop. I'm using my computer from now on. The Print screen works fine on this. Thanks Tom Bryan for that website. It was exactly what I would have needed.


----------



## saumya11 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: PrtSc Button Problem [RESOLVED]*

hey....my prt sc key wasn't working too..... i tried pressing the fn key (shud be on the left hand lower most side of ur keyboard) along wid the prt sc key.... paste aftr this on any word document or on paint....it wrks....tht way in mine...hope it'll wrk for u as well....


----------

